# OITC Show June 5th, 2005



## bafarm17 (Apr 9, 2004)

Hello,

The 3rd annual Old Iron Tractor Club show is at the Woodstock Fair Grounds. Woodstock CT. 8-3 Route 169 & 171 Northeast CT.

http://www.oldirontractorclub.com


I belong to this club and maintain the web site.
We have had rain the 1st 2 years and still had 75+ tractors.
We like all colors, there is large groups of Green & Red that show up each year. But we do get some "red bellys' also.


The new flyer has not been printed yet.
So by the web site, i'll post it as soon as I get it.


Don


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Not too many clubs with 145 years behind them. I'll bet you guys have a great show. Please tell us about the "Plow Days" event in April.


----------



## bafarm17 (Apr 9, 2004)

*Plow day?*

Hi Joe,

You need to be a member to participate on plow day. (Insurance rules)

One of the members has 100's of acres. (They lost count)!!
They measure by 1/4 mile down this road and a mile down the other and that is just one of many fields the have or rent.

We go out with 30-40 antiques and plow 30+ acres on a nice day in April. 

The club has some plows if you do not have one. I used one 2 years ago then found one that we bought on our own.

Over the years we have had many people stop on the road that is close to one field and take pictures.

We have one kid on an old AC garden tractor up to 50+ hp, 4 bottom Massey’s. Some of the pictures are on the web site and more are coming.

At the Labor Day weekend fair, the club takes care of setting up the tractors/ trucks, cars for the fair. Last year we had 130+ tractors and 30 or so cars and trucks. Even a chain drive Mac showed up. 

Thanks for asking.

Don


----------

